# Man faces 20 charges after search of apartment



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_By LANE LAMBERT
The Patriot Ledger_

MARSHFIELD - First the Marshfield police arrested Jason Gallo on Wednesday night as he sat in his car at the Bull's Run pub. Then they searched his apartment.

By the time they were finished, police had seized $12,000 worth of cocaine, hundreds of prescription pills, two guns and thousands of dollars' worth of sports equipment.

Gallo, 28, of 58 Bradley St., Marshfield, has been held on $100,000 bail and faces 20 charges ranging from possession of cocaine with intent to distribute to possession of stolen property. He was also charged with driving with a revoked license.

Gallo was arraigned Friday in Plymouth District Court, where a plea of innocent was entered on his behalf. A pretrial hearing is scheduled for Dec. 20.

''This was a significant arrest,'' Lt. Robert Wright said. ''He was the biggest street-level cocaine dealer in Marshfield.''

According to Wright, police first used a search warrant to search Gallo and his 2004 Chevrolet Avalanche at about 7:40 p.m. Wednesday as he sat in the parking lot at the Bull's Run restaurant on Careswell Street.

Gallo had 37 grams of cocaine on him, and a .22-caliber handgun in the vehicle's console, Wright said.

In Gallo's basement apartment on Bradley Street, police seized another 2½ ounces of cocaine, along with morphine and methadone prescription pills and smaller amounts of other prescription drugs.

Police also seized an AR-15 semiautomatic assault rifle, a sword and dozens of high-priced baseball bats, tennis rackets, hockey skates and gloves and other sports items.

Gallo was also charged with possession with the intent to distribute an electric stun gun and use of a firearm in a felony.

Wright said the cocaine taken from Gallo's vehicle and apartment would have a street value of $11,000 to $12,000. He didn't put an estimate on the value of the prescription drugs. He said the sporting goods were probably stolen by others in trade for drugs.

Gallo was renting the basement apartment in a house owned by an uncle, ''but there's no indication that any other family members were involved'' in the alleged crimes, Wright said.

_Lane Lambert may be reached at [email protected]._

Copyright 2005 The Patriot Ledger
Transmitted Saturday, November 26, 2005


----------



## Eamonn Wright (Nov 1, 2005)

Great pinch!


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Marshfield and Hanover are just kicking ass on the drug trade here on the South Shore two big arrests! I have a feeling this arrest lead to the big bust in Hanover (just speculating of course)

Great Job!:t:


----------

